# Collaboration role play



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 13, 2018)

Greetings 1 and all as I am looking for somebody that would want to collab with me. I know that everybody has a story to tell and everybody has something else going on with their characters so I'm just asking as a friendly citizen and also a friendly figure.


----------



## Universe (Sep 13, 2018)

I’m in


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 13, 2018)

The Universe said:


> I’m in


If it happens then you'll definitely have to updo your character because it just your character seems like it has the name ultimate but he's not an ultimate at all. like if you are going to call him ultimate then why not just call him Shenron for god sakes because they're going to give him a Kamehameha then what is the point of calling him an ultimatum when you're just making him Shenron but as a goku. I'm sorry if I sound mean but it's just the fact that you're characters seems to Kiddush to be considered an ultimate.


----------



## Universe (Sep 13, 2018)

I’ll try to make him cosmic


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 13, 2018)

The Universe said:


> I’ll try to make him cosmic


Okay because I'm right now writing the story down pat and it seems like he's going good but at the same time I'm making sure that everything goes perfectly.


----------



## Universe (Sep 13, 2018)

Ok


----------



## Universe (Sep 13, 2018)

So where are we doing this


----------



## Universe (Sep 15, 2018)

Hello


----------



## Wolfstin (Sep 15, 2018)

Whats up.


----------



## Universe (Sep 15, 2018)

I don’t know where this is going to be


----------



## Wolfstin (Sep 15, 2018)

You and me are in the bush having a couple of pints after going for a swim in a famous spot in the park. That good?


----------



## Universe (Sep 15, 2018)

Sure can I get kidnapped later


----------



## Wolfstin (Sep 15, 2018)

Sure not by me tho aha.


----------



## Universe (Sep 15, 2018)

I know


----------



## Universe (Sep 15, 2018)

So how are we going to start this


----------

